# لما غفرت لي



## Mejeed

السلام عليكم
في الدعاء ..
يا رب أسألك بحق محمد لما غفرت لي.
ما إعراب (لما) في هذه الجملة؟
وما تقدير المعنى؟
وهل هي بالتشديد أم بالتخفيف؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

يبدو لي أن لما غير صحيحة هنا سواء كانت بالتشديد أو بالتخفيف إذ إنني لا أرى معنى يناسب في أي حال

هذا ما أراه والله أعلم


----------



## Mejeed

هو مقطع من حديث أخرجه الحاكم في مستدركه ج2 ص615

(حدثنا) أبو سعيد عمرو بن محمد بن منصور العدل ، ثنا أبو الحسن محمد بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم الحنظلي ، ثنا أبو الحارث عبد الله بن مسلم الفهري ، ثنا إسماعيل بن مسلمة ، أنبأ عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم عن أبيه عن جده عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه قال:
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله:
لما اقترف آدم الخطيئة قال:
يا رب أسألك بحق محمد لما غفرت لي.
فقال الله:
يا آدم ، وكيف عرفت محمدا و لم أخلقه؟
قال:
يا رب ، لأنك لما خلقتني بيدك ، ونفخت في من روحك ، رفعت رأسي فرأيت على قوائم العرش مكتوبا: لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله ، فعلمت أنك لم تضف إلى اسمك إلا أحب الخلق إليك.
فقال الله:
صدقت يا آدم ، إنه لأحب الخلق إلي ، ادعني بحقه فقد غفرت لك ، ولولا محمد ما خلقتك.
هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ، وهو أول حديث ذكرته لعبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم
في هذا الكتاب.


----------



## Mahaodeh

نعم، أعرف هذا، إلا أن غيره من العلماء لا يتفقون معه ويرون أن الحديث موضوع
على أي حال، حتى لو لم يكن موضوعا فلا يمكننا أن نثق في اللفظ بدرجة مئة بالمئة ما لم يكن الحديث متواترا بنفس اللفظ لأن الحديث ليس كالقرآن وقد يصل إلينا اللفظ بأخطاء وليس كما قاله الرسول (ص) بالضبط. بعض الأحاديث تصل إلينا بلفظين أو ثلاثة حسب الذي نقل الحديث وبعضها يصل إلينا بلفظ واحد بالرغم من اختلاف الرواة

بغض النظر عما سبق، كان ما قلته في #2 هو ما رأيته شخصيا بالنسبة للما إلا إنني اكتشفت قبل قليل بأنني كنت مخطئة

كنت أظن أن لمّا بالتشديد لها ثلاث معان: الأول إن دخلت على المضارع فتنفيه وتقلبه ماضيا مستمرا إلى الحاضر مثل: وصلتُ ولمّا يصل زيد. الثاني إن دخلت على الماضي فتكون بمعنى حينما أو ما يشببه مثل: لمّا حضر زيد جلس. الثالث تدخل على الجملة الإسمية وتكون بمعنى إلا مثل: إن كل نفس لمّا عليها حافظ. ثم قيل لي أنها قد تأخذ معنى إلا حين تدخل على الماضي لفظا مثل أسألك لمّا فعلت كذا ويكون المعنى لا أسألك إلا فعلك كذا

وعلى هذا تكون لما مشددة في الجملة:  *أسألك بحق محمد لما غفرت لي* ويكون معناها: *لا أسألك بحق محمد إلا غفرانك لي*


----------



## Mejeed

شكرا جزيلا لهذا التوضيح ، وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------

